# MI legal snares 2



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Seldom,

With the exception of Wisconsin and Pennsylvania (PA and WI regs are very similar), the states you list have very different snare/CR regs. Which do you prefer? Which are acceptable to you?

John


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Some of these new Guys (low post count too), bring to mind what another Old Trapper once said " Pretty Cocky for a starvein' Pilgrim" :lol:!


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Seldom,
> 
> With the exception of Wisconsin and Pennsylvania (PA and WI regs are very similar), the states you list have very different snare/CR regs. Which do you prefer? Which are acceptable to you?
> 
> John


I cannot speak for Seldom, but myself I would like to see us adopt Wisconsin's regulations. The 'deerstop' they require will hold coyotes and fox. Basically they are using the same regs as us currently, just with the 2 1/2" deerstop. They even specify the relaxing lock that needs to be used. I am also impressed with how they detailed the study used to determine the loop regulations. All of the domestic dogs they caught were released unharmed. That is where we need to focus is the fact that that Wisconsin's snare regulations were proven prior to enactment to not kill domestic dogs if used in accordance with the rules as described, yet will be an effective tool for us.

Not to sidetrack the topic, but in addition we should also be working towards increasing the penalties for using illegal snares. These idiots that are using devices that will kill domestics need to be eliminated. There needs to be repercussions to those that blatantly break the law as they are hurting all of us. Further more, I would like to see the trespass laws tightened up on the houndsmen as well. There is a serious problem with guys down here getting permission to release their dogs on any parcel they can get permission on and then using the current trespass regs to their benefit to run any piece of property they wish. I see it first hand, and I know of quite a few landowners that are pretty fed up with it (one has even threatened to put out some 'treats' for the dogs). Again, these guys exploiting the regs are going to be our downfall...

-Chris


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Seldom,
> 
> With the exception of Wisconsin and Pennsylvania (PA and WI regs are very similar), the states you list have very different snare/CR regs. Which do you prefer? Which are acceptable to you?
> 
> John


Yes, there is a difference between the states. What I was pointing out is that all of those states(OH, IN, PA, WI, and MO) have far less stringent snaring/CR Regs than MI. If these states were having 50-70 dogs killed with cable, it'd be news on the trapping boards.

For those out of the loop on here I sent John and several others a year-old post on another board made by a person in MI using kill springs on his snares. Since by posts and videos we've read and seen the question has to be asked, how many are actually using illegal equipment and setting techniques in MI? Where are all the dead dogs?? I'd venture a guess that there are more people using illegal equipment and setting techniques TODAY in MI that those using legal!!!!!

To answer John's question, OH and IN, our next door neighbors, only separated by the State line, have the most humane snaring/CR Regs in my honest and experienced opinion! Don't they have houndsmen running coyote? Do people think dogs know what a state line is so they don't cross it?? Man-o-man, those states must be real hard-asses killing all those dogs eh! So what makes MI different? Folks have touted treating animals humanely during harvest yet throw humane treatment and humane dispatch out the window when it becomes politically incorrect or through negotiations, it's degree of importance is diminished.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

OH and IN are regs I could live with 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

chamookman said:


> Some of these new Guys (low post count too), bring to mind what another Old Trapper once said " Pretty Cocky for a starvein' Pilgrim" :lol:!


:16suspect What does low post count have to do with anything? 

I asked the guy that used to snare were I connected with the fox. He was the one that taught me how to snare and has been snaring for 30 years and gave me his blessing to snare there. He said he didn't have enough time to snare that area anymore. I showed him where and how I set it up. He couldn't find any laws I could have broken.

He looked at the snares am using and what remains of the broken one. He was happy with the construction of the snares and showed me one he built himself. They looked like twins.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Copper what matters is does your snares meet MICHIGAN regs. Anyone can make a snare. I can make them anyway but if they don't meet the regs you are violating. Funny this person has been snaring for 30 years. I hope not in MICHIGAN.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dave Lyons said:


> Copper what matters is does your snares meet MICHIGAN regs. Anyone can make a snare. I can make them anyway but if they don't meet the regs you are violating. Funny this person has been snaring for 30 years. I hope not in MICHIGAN.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


He does snare in MI and his snares look just like the "Michigan Approved" restraints that I bought from F&T out of Alpena, MI. I seen on a past post someone referred them as a good place to buy them from. How is it funny that he has been snaring for 30 years as long as everything is kept legal?

A lot of you have an odd way of welcoming people to the site:16suspect. I make sure all my stuff is legal because I know all the COs in my county and many from surrounding areas. Because I help teach a hunters safety class. All are vary freindly with but wouldn't hesitate write me a ticket like anyone else. They also would never let me live it down.

That's part of the reason o bought mine. Less likely someone would question how well a new guy made his.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Snaring hasn't been legal for canines for 30 years period. Post a pic of your snare.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Does the loop on your snare close down to your wrist?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Or does your stop only allow it to close on a 2 liter bottle. 7-up 2 liter bottle is damn close to what the MICHIGAN regs are at.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dave Lyons said:


> Or does your stop only allow it to close on a 2 liter bottle. 7-up 2 liter bottle is damn close to what the MICHIGAN regs are at.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My snares won't close down to my wrist. I haven't tried it on a 2L pop bottle. I work electrical construction and have a vary close idea what 4" diameter looks like. A common electrical pipe size is 4" dia trade size (hair wider than actual 4"dia). I have a hard time posting pics on this site but if you send me a email address or phone number I will happily send you several pictures of the snares. I'll even add one around my wrist and one around a 2L pop bottle.

It funny how its guilty until proven innocent on this forum. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

It's pretty easy just to stretch your snare loop out with a tape measure alongside. A 4.25" deer stop's circumference will measure 13.345" from the end stop to the deer stop.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Sna...Shop+Michigan+Approved+Coyote+Cable+Restraint

Here is the link to the snare I bought. Mine came with ADC washer lock. Everything else is the same.


----------



## CJR (Jan 11, 2013)

I personally have seen his snares and they meet every thing required by law to have them out. You have to be stupid or a self absorbed bully to not know the difference between a fox or a yote if you check your traps daily. The color of fur in the area, the tracks, or maybe the smell. This post was ment to prove what happen to copper, the snares don't hold. Not tell someone they are green and stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Copper15 said:


> In the last 24 hours I snared a fox but it snapped the cable by rubbing enough against a large tree.:rant:
> 
> If they can grip a fox they can grip a coyote.


If you've been reading the threads you should be able to tell that what many are posting about catches are either illegal or uneducated! I use the word uneducated in the most polite terms!

So we read a post such as I've quoted and you think because we question the content you think we're bullying or stupid?? Up your ass! ********, read the frigin quote and tell us how a 4.25" loop will hold a red when it's a proven fact it won't hold 40% of the coyotes! You even admit in your reply "snares don't hold"! Tell us how the fox "snapped" the cable when a 4.25" loop will not allow that to happen because it'll continue to slip around the neck during the struggle so it can't even twist UNLESS the loop was tight!!! To be tight the loop had to be les than 4.25"!!! Tell us how "rubbing against a large tree" can happen with the entanglement restrictions in the Regs and a fox with 3/32" cable?

Nobody is bulling anyone, but circumstances as they are with these ****** cable Regs and people come on here and tell us how things work against logic and experience, ya, you bet your ass we question because we're NOT stupid!!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

CJR don't think I am not going to question him when he tells us the person helping him has been snaring for 30 years. I will question it since it hasn't been LEGAL for 30 years. To even hold a fox long enough to get it to break out is questionable. But not totally impossible. The only possible way is to shoulder catch it. ( 1 foot though the snare). The guys questioning do know what they are talking about. Just like others coming on and saying they work great only to find out there snares don't even come close to the regs. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dave Lyons said:


> CJR don't think I am not going to question him when he tells us the person helping him has been snaring for 30 years. I will question it since it hasn't been LEGAL for 30 years. To even hold a fox long enough to get it to break out is questionable. But not totally impossible. The only possible way is to shoulder catch it. ( 1 foot though the snare). The guys questioning do know what they are talking about. Just like others coming on and saying they work great only to find out there snares don't even come close to the regs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I said 30 years because the guy rattled off a high number that the guy couldn't remember. I have no idea of it it was a head, shoulder, or body catch. I check what vary few snares i have at about 5pm every day. There was a few thumb sized spots of blood on the tree if anyone wants to go all CSI?:idea: Maybe lighting did strike.


----------



## WinkyJ (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been trying to snare yotes for almost three years now. I know they're not really snares, they're cable restraints, because they aren't designed to strangle, but I'm just going to call them snares because it's easier. I've been using the Michigan legal snare from F&T. I've only caught one coyote and that one broke the #9 wire that I used to attach the snare to a log. Lesson learned, double the wire or use a cable extension.

The yote was held for a long time and made a big catch circle, totally trashing many corn stalks and drawing a little blood before it broke the wire, not the cable, not the B.A.D., not either swivel. The entire snare was gone, the wire was broken and the log it was wrapped around was frozen hard to the ground between two corn rows. The wire was broken. It did not slip off the end of the log. So I think the Michigan legal snares can catch yotes. This one must have been big enough to not slip the loop and weak enough to not open the B.A.D. It would be hard to reconcile the evidence any other way.

So, other than the big ugly lock that makes it hard to hide the snare, I don't see anything wrong with the Michigan snares, but I wonder if my lack of more catches is attributable to the snares, my ineptitude at locating and blending them in, or a low number of yotes. I never see many tracks, but I see some. I've had a few blown sets, so maybe the yotes are all snare-smart. They just don't seem to show up twice in the same place. So I need advice on getting them to visit somewhere repeatedly so I can figure out where to place the snares. Any hints? 

;-) J


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

It's only been legal for just over 10 years. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

